# Best Brown Gravy Mix



## Kokomoj (Nov 11, 2008)

What is the best brown gravy mix?  I'm getting up there in age and find myself using easier recipes.  A lot of them call for brown gravy mix as an ingredient.  However, I've found some of the mixes cause burps, or don't taste very good.  

The recipe I'm looking at now is the Pillsbury Bread Bowl Beef Stew.  You make bread bowls in custard cups with biscuit mix, etc.  Can't find a link, but you can find it on the Pillsbury site if interested.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know if it's just a Canadian product, but for years I've been using Harry Hornes gravy mix, to add to my drippings, etc. No burps in this household of two 80s...lol


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2008)

Pillsbury makes a brown gravy mix that I think is the best. When I couldn't find it around here anymore, I ordered it on line. 

Pillsbury - My Brands


----------



## Kokomoj (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, maybe I can find one of those two.  I like my beef stew pretty wet, but it can taste diluted.  Wonder if adding a packet of brown gravy mix would richen it up?


----------

